# Flour free doggie birthday cake?



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Chloe's turning 3 on Monday!!! Such an old lady  

Usually we just give treats and a toy, but this year I wanted to make her a little doggy cupcake because she's going to the vet for her annuals and it makes me feel like a terrible dogmom. The trouble I'm having is they all call for flour and she can't have flour. 

I found this oneDog Cake that I really like, any ideas on how to sub out something non-grain so she can have it?

Plus I would love any birthday pictures anyone has to share!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Meatloaf "frosted" with mashed potatos 

Rice flour works for a lot of recipes also.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Shell said:


> Meatloaf "frosted" with mashed potatos
> 
> Rice flour works for a lot of recipes also.


Both good ideas. I make Alannah's treats with brown rice flour or oats. I know that oats count as a grain, but she can eat oats even though she can't have barley or wheat.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe this? .... No flour or wheat .... http://dogcare.dailypuppy.com/make-dog-treat-cake-flour-2973.html

Maybe substitute the oatmeal flour for plain oatmeal?


----------



## pugface (Mar 21, 2013)

I run a small homemade dog baking business from my home. I sub out flour in my recipes for rice flour or coconut flour (I use this more). They can be found where any organic food is sold!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I ground up raw rice to make cookies for Sassy, you can do the same for oatmeal. Rice ground very nicely in a clean coffee grinder but rolled oats ought to be easy enough to chop up in a food processor or blender. Suspect that would be much cheaper than buying something special.

That said, most dogs would be even happier with a meat loaf frosted with mashed potato, no onions of course. And it would probably be dinner as well as birthday treat.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

You can grind up grainfree kibble to use as the "flour." I had a cookie recipe that used a cup of ground kibble and they turned out good.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

pugface said:


> I run a small homemade dog baking business from my home. I sub out flour in my recipes for rice flour or coconut flour (I use this more). They can be found where any organic food is sold!


I was curious if this was a good substitute since I use it all the time for myself.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Shell said:


> Meatloaf "frosted" with mashed potatos
> 
> Rice flour works for a lot of recipes also.


Rice is a grain. 

If its just wheat/barley/rye she can't have, I second oat flour. Snowball can have wheat, but I usually sub out half or all of the wheat flour for oat flour when I'm making biscuits. I don't like using rice flour... it's too starchy and I find the dough really hard to work with.

Depending on what is available to you, you can probably sub any non-grain flour; potato and coconut are the most common ones around here. Might also be able to get pea or lentil flour, or tapioca flour at a health food store.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

gingerkid said:


> Rice is a grain.


Yep, but since she said both "flour free" and "non-grain", it wasn't clear if it was just wheat flour (aka cake flour or standard baking flour) or all grains. Since a lot of people avoid corn, wheat and soy in dog food but are okay with rice, it is handy to point out that rice flour exists. It is also one of the easier to find non-wheat flours in a regular supermarket.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

We try to avoid most grains, but it seems she can take small doses, but not fed as her main meal. Thanks for the replies everyone! We ended up making her a disgusting looking mess of peanut butter, yogurt and dog food and she loved every second of it. She got a fancy Squirrel Dude toy she seems to love and a snazzy liver flavored nylabone. Sydney was very confused and hurt as to why she wasn't getting special treatment so she got to lick the bowl. A nice bike ride and some cheese in her supper and it was a good birthday I hope!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

This is the "cake" mine had for their 2nd birthday. Ground deer as the cake, an egg on top for frosting, and 2 beef ribs as candles. Raw diet cake!










Normally if I get any ground meat I just stuff it in their Kongs to make it more of a challenge, I'll give the shell with the egg, and I don't separate the ribs. But hey, it had to look like a cake!


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I would eat that!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sibe .... That is so cool!  It looks live a fancy deer antler feast!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

My husband was laughing at me for arranging the ribs like that. And yeah, he wanted to know where his was too! Spoiled doggies!!


----------

